# Lorgar - most like the Emperor



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

I read somewhere that Lorgar most ressembled the Emperor in appearance.

Being that he was the most devoted Primarch to the Emperor, in his pure worship of the Emperor, and that he was betrayed by the Emperor and now Lorgar worships the Chaos Gods in the same devoted manor, is it concievable that the Chaos Gods will one day also betray Lorgar and he will orchestrate their downfall also in revenge.

He could then give up religion in dissalusionment and return to the Imperium to be its next Emperor.

Maybe he could begin another heresy, this time raising the Legions and other Primarchs to civil war against chaos.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

You get the same about a lot of Primarchs, I've read the same about Guilliman, and Horus resembling him.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't really think there is really any conceivable way in which Chaos _could_ betray Lorgar.

Lorgar turned to Chaos because he discovered it was the universal truth that was behind almost every human religion and philosophy and because the Emperor had spread lies and deceit throughout the entire Imperium. I don't really believe Lorgar has any reason to turn from the fold of Chaos, he not only willingly embraced it but he is now far beyond corrupted.

Aside from that the main argument against this theory is of course that he is now a Daemon.



Malus Darkblade said:


> You get the same about a lot of Primarchs, I've read the same about Guilliman, and Horus resembling him.


I believe its _The First Heretic_ that notes that Lorgar out of all the Primarchs most resembled the Emperor physically (in terms of facial features etc) IIRC. Guilliman was similarily likened to the Emperor in terms of his spirit/nature though I believe, as was Sanguinius (again IIRC).


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

they all take their genetic material from him, to one degree or another, so all will resemble him.

I think some of the times that it says 'they look like him' is not refering to an appearance similarity necessarily, but to how they hold themselves and the presence that they have is reminicent of the emperor.


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

In _The First Heretic_ it was said he most resembled the Emperor because of the goldish hue his skin tone had, which was pretty much exactly like the Emperor's. Plus I think it was said that his facial features were so close to the Emperor's that with the same skin tone he looked very similar.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

personally, I cant see Lorgar ever coming back to the imperium, and even if he did, how would he be recieved after 10000 years kissing chaos' ass? If any of the traitor primarchs come back, I think it would be Fulgrim, because he was possesed without really knowing, so if his demon gets the hell out of his head, wouldn't he be ok to come back? I'd give him another legion and let him go crazy!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

They would all resemble him, in a way because the emperor created them with his own genes


----------



## Sandshreeeew (Apr 26, 2011)

In all honesty, Lorgar could quite easily jump base again, at least in my understanding of the character. It seems that Lorgar has an incredibly obsessive personality, and wasn't his main reason for leaving the imperium because the emporer did not want to be treated as a god as he saw religion as counterproductive? If he were similarly alienated from the chaos gods, perhaps them refusing to accept his devotion, no clue why they would after 10000 years but it could happen I suppose, then he could turn back to the imperium as they would now fulfill his devotional needs. In no way would he be suitable as a replacement for the emperor however as he has no desire to be revered but rather to revere his spiritual superiors. At least that's how I see it.

With Fulgrim, he's beyond hope as only Horus was aware of the fact that he had been possessed to begin with and so everyone else thinks he's just a madman, no one would believe him if he one day managed to free himself and say "lol jk guys, that wasn't me"


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> personally, I cant see Lorgar ever coming back to the imperium, and even if he did, how would he be recieved after 10000 years kissing chaos' ass? If any of the traitor primarchs come back, I think it would be Fulgrim, because he was possesed without really knowing, so if his demon gets the hell out of his head, wouldn't he be ok to come back? I'd give him another legion and let him go crazy!


Really? I know I wouldn't, the man who wore make up. Plus the fact that he revelled in slaughter of innocents before he was possessed entirly.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lorgar is a Daemon Prince, there is no way he can ever return to the Imperium and the same goes to all the traitor Primarchs.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I wouldnt say Lorgar has an obsessive personality, same could be said about other the Primarchs to one degree or the other.

Its just that i think he needed to believe in something, something more then himself, something to guide him i suppose, but when the Emperor did what he did, he failed to be what Lorgar wanted and so Lorgar went to find a god(s) who would want to be worshiped and who would guide Lorgar, so he he came to worship the chaos gods. 
I doubt he would turn from them, given what they have given to him, power, pure immortality and he cant really go back been a Daemon Prince and all hes now forever tied to the warp. 

Fulgrim could never go back either even if he did get rid of the Daemon which i doubt he could as one, hes also a Daemon Prince and two, after all the time i doubt they could even be separated.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Lorgar is a Daemon Prince, there is no way he can ever return to the Imperium and the same goes to all the traitor Primarchs.


Apart from curze, he's dead


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> Apart from curze, he's dead


Pretty sure that means he can't go back to the Imperium.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Pretty sure that means he can't go back to the Imperium.


pretty sure he can't do *anything*


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah but you guys failed to realize it was only a paper mache head. Curze could do anything he wanted to.









































no i am not serious at all.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

if your a paper mache head how to do play the game? or type stuff? or go to the toilet? :shok:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Cause i'm batman!!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Cause i'm batman!!


hold on a mo...

*gets out notebook*

lets see...paper mache head...batman....anything else I should know?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

The Emperor is a C'Tan, And the corpse on the throne is actually Horus the emperor is now the only god in the warp and i actually forget the other theories Lux came up with.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

something about the chaos gods being 'good' and the emperor being the 5th chaos god...btw, how do you mistake Horus for the emperor and put his body on the throne instead of the emperor?
I mean one has golden armour, a bright halo and the other is bald, evil with a huge hammer?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't know it was Lux. He came up with some of the craziest ideas ever and then disappeared.


----------

